# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Появился первый вирус, эксплуатирующий уязвимость при обработке jpeg изображений

## Geser

Провайдер EasyNews зафиксировал появление в интернете первой вредоносной программы, использующей дыру в модуле обработки графических файлов формата JPEG, входящем в состав различных продуктов Microsoft, сообщает compulenta.ru. 
Первый эксплойт для JPEG-дыры был обнаружен на прошлой неделе. Правда, вредоносный код носил чисто демонстрационный характер и мог спровоцировать лишь зависание компьютера в результате ошибки переполнения буфера. Позднее стало известно о появлении еще одного, намного более опасного эксплойта, способного запускать командную строку Windows. Тогда же эксперты по вопросам сетевой безопасности сделали предположение, что эра JPEG-вирусов уже не за горами. Как теперь выяснилось, опасения специалистов были не напрасными. 

По информации EasyNews, обнаруженный вредоносный код представляет собой JPEG-файл размером около 10 кб, распространяемый в USENET-конференциях. При попытке просмотра этого файла любым из уязвимых приложений возникает ошибка переполнения буфера, после чего вирус соединяется с неким FTP-сервером и загружает с него утилиту удаленного управления RAdmin. Таким образом, злоумышленники теоретически могут получить несанкционированный доступ к пораженной машине. Вполне вероятно, вредоносная программа выполняет и какие-то другие действия, однако это станет известно только после детального анализа кода вируса. 
http://www.securitylab.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

